# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Pegasus Box v1.1.7

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Pegasus Box v1.1.7 - S5610, S3770 added!*  *Pegasus Box v1.1.7 is out! We have added support for S5610, S3770 Samsung  cell phones!*  Pegasus Box v1.1.7 Release  Notes:
Added support for the following Samsung models:  *S5610* – Read Unlock Codes/Simlock Codes/Phone  Codes.*S3770* – Read Unlock Codes/Simlock Codes/Phone  Codes.*Added Factory Reset option to all Qualcomm phones.* In order to use this option, modem port should be present in the  system.*Galaxy S series root exploit updated.**Fixed few errors in the manual.**Fixed some minor bugs.*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

